# [solved] Firestarter is removed - Any substitute?

## bastibasti

I saw that there are some open bugs in firestarter, is there any easy-to-use package? like that? 

Yes iam a lazy buggerLast edited by bastibasti on Fri Jul 27, 2007 7:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## keenblade

These two are available.

net-firewall/kmyfirewall

net-firewall/fwbuilder

I have  emerge problems with fwbuilder   on my ~amd64, though.

Edit: Emerge problems are solved with fwbuilder. Look at the above link.

----------

## jakomo

There's also the pair 

net-firewall/guarddog (for firewall)

net-misc/guidedog (for routing configuration)

IMHO, both are very easy to setup  :Smile: 

Have fun,

Jakomo

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *jakomo wrote:*   

> There's also the pair 
> 
> net-firewall/guarddog (for firewall)
> 
> net-misc/guidedog (for routing configuration)
> ...

 

I second guarddog, it's easy to set up & just works (TM)   :Smile: 

----------

## bastibasti

Thanks for the anwers. I will give the programs a try. I hope the gentoo firewwall is going to work well  :Smile: 

----------

## movrev

Guarddog is awesome for setting up and maintaining a firewall. My only issue is that it doesn't come with capabilities to see which communication attemps are being blocked so as to let you enable the necessary ports used by the service or program. Having something that pops-up letting you know if it should allow/block a port/program might be useful but also a potential hassle in the long run. In any case, any kind of gui, like what firestarter had, would be awesome. Just my 2c.

----------

## trilexx

hmm...

why has firestarter been removed, but kmyfirewall etc. are still in portage? it has been the only decent gnome firewall gui too, imho.

trilexx

EDIT: Just discovered the open bugs...

----------

## movrev

Wow, I'm still in the same state of affairs. I'm keeping firestarter for checking the status of my firewall and using guarddog for setting up the firewall. 

Any idea if there's a good program for checking the state of the firewall in real-time from a gui?

Just checking F12 or for that matter /var/log/messages doesn't really cut it since there's far too much output from the firewall and it's not like I'm like a DNS at processing IP's. Firestarter had an option for converting IP's to domain names that was really useful.

In any case, I'd apreciate if anyone knows something about the matter. Thanks.

----------

## LJM9000

Is there a reason why all documentation says firestarter is in portage but its not there. Is it because its outdated or sucks?

What GUI if any are you using to monitor IPtables?

Thanks!

----------

## nixnut

merged above post here.

please search (better) before posting.

----------

